# شاهد أي نقطة في العالم ببث حي في هذه اللحظة



## حامد عمرو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

برنامج جديد من ناسا يمكنك من رؤية اي نقطة في العالم ببث حي و مباشر 
تحميل البرنامج
http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/download.html


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري تحميل البرنامج
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الفاتح7 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا باشا


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا كثيرا لا حد له


----------



## فاتح روما (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشششششششششششكككككككووووووووووور يا جبيبى مششششششككوووووووررررررر


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafidalashor (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thank u so much


----------



## eng_tna_82 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankx


----------



## عامر المصري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا جار التحميل:32:


----------



## zakhlol (9 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد مجدى المصري (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سعيد الشعراوي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

Gak ALLAH kol 5er


----------



## barcaman17 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوو  ووررررررررررررررر


----------



## العلم سلاحي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت،،جاري التنزيل بس اكيد يوجد بعدها اسئلة ،،


----------



## ابوظافر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور جددددددددددددا
الله لايهينك كيف أستطيع فتح الملف


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير اخي الكريم ..


----------



## ymselim (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (24 نوفمبر 2007)

thank u so much


----------



## ابو حذيفه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ymselim (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر
ولكن لا استطيع رؤية المنازل بوضوح فكبف سنرى اى شئ حى فيه


----------



## صباح الهزاع (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ...قبل التحميل0


----------



## شهاب بشير (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## عوض العراقي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عوض العراقي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هشامحمد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## البرنس خالد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

_الف شكر على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع_


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاكــ الله خير *


----------



## المهندس رافت (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا طيب انا عندي ويندوز vesta بزبط انزله ولا لأ لانه حاكي انه بس ويندوز 2000 و xp


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج جميل بارك الله لك


----------



## المهندس المهني (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووورررر
دمت بخير و عافية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل

سأقوم بتنزيله ومشاهدته ان شاء الله


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابورسال (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جاري تحميل لبرنامج
وربنا ينور عليك


----------



## ابورسال (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جاري تحميل البرنامج
وربنا ينور عليك


----------



## محمودسعيد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جارى تحميله وسأجربه وارجو ان تكون الصورة حيه حتى ولو كانت ضعيفة 
لأن الصورة بجوجل ايرث مسجلة وان كانت جيدة


----------



## عضو1 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرد على الموضوع*

جزاك الله خير ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علاء الحوارات (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جار التحميل ومشكككووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي سوف اجربه


----------



## أسامة المهندس (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهدي البريهي (6 يناير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد 111 (7 يناير 2008)

أخي ..

هذا البرنامج ليس بثا مباشراً هذا زي جوجل إيرث..

مع تحياتي..


----------



## جواد الواسطي (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك
تحياتي


----------



## experience_home (11 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا يارب


----------



## الهاد (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا ياغالي على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مصبح راشد (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد فاروق2 (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف عثمان (16 يناير 2008)

زى الفل الف شكر ليك 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

جاري تحميل البرنامج
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (27 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## ابو العدا (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هدا الموقع الرائع جدا


----------



## احمد سيد بشير (1 فبراير 2008)

جارى التحميل


----------



## guiguine (22 أغسطس 2009)

thkuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ymselim (22 أغسطس 2009)

جاري تحميل البرنامج
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fantomas (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررر


----------

